# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ محمد أيوب إمام الحرم المدني فجر اليوم

## محمد طه شعبان

اعلنت مصادر سعودية فجر اليوم وفاة الشيخ الدكتور محمد أيوب محمد يوسف عن عمر يناهز 68 عاما قضاها في طاعة الله , وقال عدد من المقربين من الشيخ بان سبب الوفاة طبيعي .
ولد في مكة المكرمة عام 1372هـ الموافق 1952. وبها نشأ وتلقى تعليمه الأولي، حيث حفظ القرآن الكريم على يد الشيخ/ خليل بن عبد الرحمن القارئ في مسجد بن لادن التابع لجماعة تحفيظ القرآن عام 1385هـ، وحصل على الشهادة الابتدائية من مدرسة تحفيظ القرآن التابعة لوزارة المعارف عام 1386هـ، ثم انتقل إلى المدينة المنورة ودرس المرحلتين المتوسطة والثانوية في معهد المدينة العلمي، وتخرج فيه عام 1392هـ.
التحق بالجامعة الإسلامية وتخرج في كلية الشريعة عام 1396هـ، ثم تخصص في التفسير وعلوم القرآن، فحصل على درجة الماجستير من كلية القرآن، وكان موضوع الرسالة ((سعيد بن جبير ومروياته في التفسير من أول القرآن إلى آخر سورة التوبة)). وحصل على درجة الدكتوراه من الكلية نفسها عام 1408هـ، وكان موضوع الرسالة: ((مرويات سعيد بن جبير في التفسير من أول سورة يونس إلى آخر القرآن)). و إضافة إلى دراسته في المدارس الحكومية والجامعة فقد تتلمذ على العديد من المشايخ والعلماء في المدينة ودرس عليهم ألواناً من العلوم الشرعية، ومنها التفسير وعلومه، الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة، الحديث وعلومه ومصطلحه، التفسير وأصول الفقه، وغير ذلك. وكان من شيوخه: الشيخ عبد العزيز محمد عثمان ـ الشيخ محمد سيد طنطاوي ـ الشيخ أكرم ضياء العمري ـ الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي ـ الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد ـ الشيخ عبد الله محمد الغنيمان ـ الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري ـ وغيرهم.
اللهم إغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نُزله ووسع مدخله اللهم أدخله الجنة وقِه عذاب النار اللهم باعد بينه وبين خطاياه كما باعـدت بين المشرق والمغرب اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس اللهم نور قبره وأجعله روضة ً من رياض الجنة وأعذه من عذاب القـبر ومن عـذاب جهنـم اللهم ألهم أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان إنا لله وانا إليه راجعون .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

*أعظم الله أجركم أيها المسلمون*
*اللهم ارحم الشيخ وارفع درجته وأكرم نزله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد*
*وألهم أهله وذويه ومحبيه وأهل الحرم النبوي الصبر والسلوان وجميع المسلمين*
*آمين*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*‏ترجمة فضيلة الشيخ/ محمد أيوب رحمه الله.*
*‏(1372 – 1437 هـ).*

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=352666

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

هو الموتُ يدنو فيه من هو أبعدُ
وينزل في واديه من كان يصعدُ
هو الموتُ ضيفٌ للخليقةِ زائرٌ
له في حياة الناسِ وقتٌ محدّدُ
يزورُ من استوفى من العمر حقَّه
فما دونَه بابٌ على الناسِ يُوصدُ
أتاني حديثٌ والصباحُ مغرّدٌ
بأنّ وفاةَ الشيخِ أمرٌ مؤكّدُ
فلَمْلَمْتُ ثوبَ الصبرِ لله حامداً
وفي كلّ ما يُقضَى؛ المهيمنُ يُحمَدُ
ترحّل عن دنيا الفناءِ وأهلِها
أخونا ابنُ أيّوبَ الكريمُ محمّدُ
ترحّل عن هذي الحياةِ مُخلِّفاً
تلاوةَ آياتٍ تَسُرُّ وتُسعِدُ
وإني لأرجو أن يفوزَ بأجرها
ويلقاه في الأخرى النّعيمُ المُخلّدُ

عبدالرحمن العشماوي
الرياض ٩-رجب-١٤٣٧هـ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أسأل الله تعالى أن يرحمه رحمة واسعة، وأن يخلف الأمة خيرًا منه.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وألحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بكت السواري قارئ القرآنِ ..
‏في المسجد النبوي خير مكانِ ..
‏
‏‏قالوا محمدٌ بن أيوبٍ قضى ..
‏فبكيتُ .. ما أدناهُ من رمضانِ !
‏
‏الشيخ مات و لن يؤمَّ كما مضى
‏و بكيت أكثر .. تهت في أحزاني ..

‏و بكيت حتى لم يعد بي طاقةٌ..
‏يا رب هذا الصوت كم أبكاني ..
‏
‏ألمٌ بقلبي .. ضيقةٌ .. و توجعٌ ..
‏ما كان عن خوفٌ و لا خذلانِ

‏لكن .. يعزّ عليّ موت مرتلٍ ..
‏إن ما تلا جددت من إيماني ..
‏
‏و بكيتُ .. أعطاه الرحيم مرادهُ ..
‏قبل الممات فتلك خيرٌ أمانِ ..

‏ماذا تمنى ؟؟؟ ما تمنى زوجةً ..
‏بيتًا و لا دنيا .. و عيش هاني ! 
‏
‏هي أمنياتٌ ليس يفهم قدرها ..
‏إلا مرتل سورة الفرقانِ ..

‏يا عابد الرحمن قولك غالبٌ ..
‏جيش الأماني العميَ في وجداني ..
‏
‏إذ قال أرجو أن تعود إمامتي ..
‏للمسجد النبوي  هز كياني ..

‏و الله أعطاه الأماني خيرها ..
‏ فالحب هذا منحة الرحمنِ ..
‏
‏صلى .. و أسلم للرحيم حياتهُ
‏من بعد قرب نبيه العدنانِ ..

‏الشيخ لا يُبكى .. و لكن رحمةٌ ..
‏هذي الدموع و رقة الأجفانِ..
‏
‏إنا لنحسبه بخير بعدما ..
‏أفضى لرحمة خالق الأكوانِ ..

‏و بكيت نفسي .. و اتعظت بموتهِ ..
‏يا رب .. كم قصرت في القرآنِ ..
‏
‏الناس تخدمهُ بماء عيونها ...
‏و أنا لتقصيري الأسى يغشاني ..

‏‏الشيخ مات و صوتهُ من بيننا..
‏يبقى يرتل سائر الأزمانِ ..
‏
‏هذا يقلدهُ .. و تلك تتوب من 
‏نبراته في سورة الرحمنِ !

‎‏و أنا .. و غيري .. لو رحلنا ما لنا
‎‏من بصمةٍ ... ويلي فما أقساني ..
‎‏
‎‏لم أخدم الإسلام .. لم أترك هنا ..
‎‏أثرًا ليشفع لي ويرفع شاني ..

منقول

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وغفر له

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

*رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وألحقنا به في الصالحين وارزقنا واياكم حسن الختام .

*

----------

